# Erven Lucas Bols Pinch Gin



## Boundary Country (Dec 1, 2021)

Purchased part of a collection from a neighbor last week. Very interesting pinch gin was included. Very crude applied lip and overall construction. Appears to be the largest of 3 sizes. Makes for easy holding if you were drinking a lot of gin lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Don't recall ever seeing a pinch gin. I may have heard the term before, it sounds familiar. That is too cool for words. I think we all need more neighbors like yours. What else did you get? Thanks for posting the picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Dec 1, 2021)

That's one interestingly shaped bottle. Congrats.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 1, 2021)

Boundary Country said:


> Purchased part of a collection from a neighbor last week. Very interesting pinch gin was included. Very crude applied lip and overall construction. Appears to be the largest of 3 sizes. Makes for easy holding if you were drinking a lot of gin lol. View attachment 232458


Beauty!


----------



## Boundary Country (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks. The pinch waist gin was the prize bottle. He also had two nice US beers. A nice amethyst Lemp and maverick Pabst with no town name. Both in great shape.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Boundary Country said:


> Thanks. The pinch waist gin was the prize bottle. He also had two nice US beers. A nice amethyst Lemp and maverick Pabst with no town name. Both in great shape.  View attachment 232503View attachment 232504


Love the Lemp! I have a no name Anheuser busch. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2021)

That is so cool!  I don't remember ever seeing one in that shape before either.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Dec 3, 2021)

Then Lemp bottle looks like it is using the Falstaff logo


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 3, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Then Lemp bottle looks like it is using the Falstaff logo


Lemp is the one who created Falstaff. He just kept the same logo for Falstaff that he used on his earlier beer.


----------



## Len (Dec 3, 2021)

The Lemp Mansion in St. Louis that he built is haunted as seen on one of those major ghostie shows. (Nice turn of the century brick. Now its in disrepair.) Sorry, can't remember which show. Maybe Ghost Hunters--about 7+ yrs. ago. No, Chuck Berry isn't one of the ghosts... I'd love to dig that property.,


----------

